# The BBa is dead now how can i get it off my driftwood



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

soaked my driftwood, BBa turned red then white but i cannot scrub it off, what is the secret, Maybe a heat gun or a hair dryer,


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

why can't you scrub it off? Use a spoon and actually scrape a layer of wood off.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

The white, dead algae will eventually wear off and disappear. The time depends on how much activity and water movement there is in the area. 
If you want to manually remove it, brass bristle brushes, usually found at paint stores, Home Depot, etc. are very effective.
I find that those brushes have dozens of uses in the hobby. I wouldn't be without them.

Bob


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Like Bob said, it will go away by itself if it's dead.


----------

